# How to use a inline fan with carbon filter



## j20092009 (Dec 3, 2009)

ok I know this is a newbie question but I cannot figure out how to filter the odor and cool my 1000 watt HPS with the same inlne fan that has a CFM of 440 I just dont know what to hook up first as far as pull threw the filter from fan then outside the room or, pull fresh air outside the room thru the light into the carbon filter that has air being sucked outside. Sorry if it seems difficult to understand so... maybe this is easier understood.... fresh air in, then threw light-out the light, then threw filter with inline fan hooked to it "sucking not blowing threw filter" then outside "all with same fan and ducting PLEASE ANY INPUT WILL BE GREAT THANK YOU


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 3, 2009)

Draw the air through the C/F with the inline, you can use a small length of ducting between the two to buffer it, will lower the inlines CFM.


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 3, 2009)

You can use a passive intake near the floo where it is cooler and just have the carbon filter drawing hot air from the room, through the light and out the room all with the same fan.


----------



## JediMind (Dec 3, 2009)

Little Tommy said:


> You can use a passive intake near the floo where it is cooler and just have the carbon filter drawing hot air from the room, through the light and out the room all with the same fan.


A passive intake is just a hole with ducting , right ? no fan.. ?
Is that enough air for intake ?
I mean does the outtake suck enough air in to room, threw carbon filter and the passive intake, so plants are okay. ? or is it nessesery to have and ekstra intake with fan.. ??


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 3, 2009)

JediMind said:


> A passive intake is just a hole with ducting , right ? no fan.. ?
> 
> Is that enough air for intake ?
> 
> I mean does the outtake suck enough air in to room, threw carbon filter and the passive intake, so plants are okay. ? or is it nessesery to have and ekstra intake with fan.. ??


Here is a good intake, nice and smart
http://www.woodvents.cn/images/vent-13.jpg

You shouldn't need a inlet fan if you are in a closet or small space.


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, a passive intake is just a hole that fresh air comes in. The Inline Fan is going to generate negative pressure in the room and passive intake(s) will bring fresh air into the room without another fan. If your inline fan was directly ducted to bring in outside air it would not end up in the room as it would just go through the carbon filter, the light and back out again.


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 3, 2009)

Straight up G and Little Tommy are right on. You can check out my flower cabinet. It might help explain it. 

See link in sig.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Start with the charcoal filter.

Attach the inline fan so it draws air through the filter.

Connect the other side of the inline fan to the air cooled light fixture with flexible ducting. 

Connect the other side of the air cooled light fixture to the exhaust hole for the room with flexible ducting.

Allow for the fact that you might have to adjust the height of the light depending on conditions.

You can use passive intake as others have pointed out for fresh air into the area.

Note, try to have as few bends and changes in direction of the venting as possible as this can affect CFM ratings.


----------



## j20092009 (Dec 3, 2009)

First thank you for the input!!!...Ok so far I understand little tommy and nlxsk1 the most...sorry they just put it in more newbie terms. I do feel that NLXSK1 will work great but... has anybody thought of this...hook the carbon filter to the lights air cooled hood on on the side with the socket and on the other have the inline fan sucking...so air would come thru C/F then threw light then threw the fan that is "SUCKING" then vent out the room....feel free to call me stupid if it WONT work...LOL... just trying to come up with the cheapest yet most effective for smell, heat, and fresh air! And again thank you so much for all the input I did not expect all the responses....THANK YOU


----------



## Dr.GreenBuds (Dec 3, 2009)

NLXSK1 said:


> Start with the charcoal filter.
> 
> Attach the inline fan so it draws air through the filter.
> 
> ...


I'd put the fan on the other side of the lights so the fan sucks air through the carbon filter and past the lights and on its way out. and you most likely don't need an intake unless you have an air tight room, and that is very hard to accomplish, but couldn't hurt


----------



## johndoecangrow (Dec 3, 2009)

would it hurt to have a seperate fan blow fresh air in or should you put a C/F on this too


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 4, 2009)

I use a simple bathroom fan (about 120 cfm) that has a 3" duct that brings fresh air into my room, but passive intake can do the same thing. It was how I originally set it up and I decided to just leave it since I went to the trouble to set it up with rubber grommets to eliminate noise & vibration upstairs.


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 4, 2009)

Little Tommy said:


> I use a simple bathroom fan (about 120 cfm) that has a 3" duct that brings fresh air into my room, but passive intake can do the same thing. It was how I originally set it up and I decided to just leave it since I went to the trouble to set it up with rubber grommets to eliminate noise & vibration upstairs.


I do not use a carbon filter on my intak as it is coming from a different room (my little workshop in the basement).


----------



## mcinnc (Dec 4, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Straight up G and Little Tommy are right on. You can check out my flower cabinet. It might help explain it.
> 
> See link in sig.


For ANYONE who appreciates the DIY, no half-assing type setup, *CHECK HIS CAB OUT!*
DAMNIT MAN! i know someone whos getting his +rep on today........


----------



## JediMind (Dec 4, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Straight up G and Little Tommy are right on. You can check out my flower cabinet. It might help explain it.
> 
> See link in sig.


fucking awesome set up.. 
it think i have to make something like that, in a smaller scale..


----------



## Straight up G (Dec 4, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Straight up G and Little Tommy are right on. You can check out my flower cabinet. It might help explain it.
> 
> See link in sig.


So I do exist LoLLLL.


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 5, 2009)

mcinnc said:


> For ANYONE who appreciates the DIY, no half-assing type setup, *CHECK HIS CAB OUT!*
> DAMNIT MAN! i know someone whos getting his +rep on today........


Thanks bro

Ive had only like two comments. I didnt think anyone liked it...


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 5, 2009)

JediMind said:


> fucking awesome set up..
> it think i have to make something like that, in a smaller scale..


Thanks again. I thought I was wastin my time with the post.

I am doing another one foe ceg and clone 1/2 the size.

If you have any qustions fire away in the thread. I can save you some headaches! lol

skeet


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 5, 2009)

damn i caint type without spell check LOL


----------



## JediMind (Dec 6, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Thanks again. I thought I was wastin my time with the post.
> 
> I am doing another one foe ceg and clone 1/2 the size.
> 
> ...


hehe.. its not that easy hitting the right keys, when toking some of ur homegrown.. 

I actually have another qustion..
Im rebuilding my box, so i can have 2 mother plants right next to my flower room.. 
Is it possible to draw the hot and smelly air, into my veg/mother room, where im putting up a carbon filter that suck the air out..
Or is it better the other way, from veg/motherroom too flower room an the out threw carbon filter. ?

I got it all designed inside my head inspired by your setup.. thanks again. 
Keep it real.


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, you can do it that way. You have to find what is most convenient and works for you. Every situation can be different and require some thinking outside the box (pun intended).


----------



## mcinnc (Dec 7, 2009)

So is it safe to say that Scrubber/fan combos are (close to, if not) 0% effective without negative pressure??


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what everybody else has experienced but I try to have less coming in than going out. That has been a good recipe for me.


----------



## BudBoxBoy (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi ppl, Just to go back to C/F, Light, Fan combo..Remember its much more efficient to blow air towards the light rather than sucking air across them so i reckon NLXSK1's setup is perfect


.................<PEACE>................


----------

